# 732 miss at idle



## mikec49 (Dec 3, 2014)

What spark plug is best for the Tecumseh 7 hp. This is the old original motor. The guy I got it from had a first fire ff-15 but it was misfiring bad. I put an old champion hm10 I had taken out of another motor and it actually runs good except it's a little rough at idle. I'll put a new plug in and then deal with carb.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ngk br2lm, way better than the factory champion


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

mikec49 said:


> What spark plug is best for the Tecumseh 7 hp. This is the old original motor. The guy I got it from had a first fire ff-15 but it was misfiring bad. I put an old champion hm10 I had taken out of another motor and it actually runs good except it's a little rough at idle. I'll put a new plug in and then deal with carb.


Once and a while a rough idle or stalling engine on idle can be caused by plugged low speed air screw on Tecumseh with a non adjustable carburetor. Here is a Donnyboy73 video that shows you how to clean this.


----------

